# Wacky rig



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

What is everyone's opinion on the best worm for wacky rigs? A few years ago, I found some worms at a bait shop in canada that I really liked. They had a local guy making them, then he stopped. So, I stocked up on all that they had left. Just used up the last of them this morning.... So, now I am looking to buy some more. Would like them to be soft and flexible and heavy enough to sink. I really like the Yamamotos, except for the price. Need to purchase on line and I know there are a ton of options out there. So what would everyone recommend?


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

Here are some that I have heard of, never used them though. Use code 10ADX for 10% off. https://addicted.fishing/collections/steelhead-fishing-worms-eggs


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Senko with the Oring. What used to be a 5 pack a day habit is down to 1-2 senkos. Buy the orings on McMaster by the 100.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

X2 on the senkos. Often imitated but never duplicated. They all do work the same, but for me senkos just get it done. Put the o-ring on there and they last a long time.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Matt V said:


> What is everyone's opinion on the best worm for wacky rigs? A few years ago, I found some worms at a bait shop in canada that I really liked. They had a local guy making them, then he stopped. So, I stocked up on all that they had left. Just used up the last of them this morning.... So, now I am looking to buy some more. Would like them to be soft and flexible and heavy enough to sink. I really like the Yamamotos, except for the price. Need to purchase on line and I know there are a ton of options out there. So what would everyone recommend?


Ask any pro and they will tell you that they all throw senko's for wacky rigging(if they are honest and not selling their sponsor). They will throw other worms for other presentations like shaky head or neko rig but for whacky it is the original.

I try to buy them at northwoods when i stop in. Saves you about a $1.50 a pack. They dont always have every color i like but they usually do. The other thing I have done is watch for sales at dunhams. The local store by me will usually let me use a 20% off coupon on the sale item for small things like that.....even though the fine print says you cant.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Although NOT THE SAME as the original Senko by Yamamoto, I have very good success with Bass Pro Shops Stik-o’s.
Whether it’s skipping docks wacky style or Texas-Rigged on deeper weed lines I can have similar success with both.
The Stik-o also comes in several sizes that are great for above applications as well as Ned Rigged and Drop Shotting.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I’ve never gotten a bass to bite an actual senko wacky rigged. I have however, had lots of bites on zoom trick worms and zoom magnum swamp crawlers wacky rigged 

If you use a pumpkin magnum swamp crawler either wacky rigged or really lightly t-rigged ( depends on cover) I have had 20-30 bass days on the bay, cuts, and any river mouth that empties into the bay. Most will be legal sized fish 

I’ve had really good days with zoom yum dingers t-rigged but, I use more weight. 

Last Wednesday I was flipping a 6 inch black/blue flake ocho into pads and that is what the bass wanted before it started storming. I don’t think a 6 inch ocho would be good wacky rigged. It is a very big senko style worm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

A senko under a float wacky rigged can work pretty good.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hard to see in the picture, but I have been fishing this same Senko for the last 2 weekends and it has caught dozens of bass of all sizes. Would have burned thru 10 packs in the same amount of time before I tried the orings. Probably would have lost a whole pack of them pulling the rig thru the slop yesterday


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I agree with jstfish48162 that the bass pro tournament series have the next heaviest sink rate after the original senko. We caught several hundred bass over memorial weekend as we usually do fishing wacky worms in spring to early summer, so i just cannot bring myself to spend the extra for yamamoto.


----------



## Jbain8 (Jun 1, 2020)

Last year I purchased a brand (not sure which now!!) and it had almost like an O-ring rubber reinforced membrane (not sure if that is even the correct terminology). For every two or three packs of Yum Dingers, I would only go through one of these bad boys. Has anybody heard of worms or stick baits like this?


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Jbain8 said:


> Last year I purchased a brand (not sure which now!!) and it had almost like an O-ring rubber reinforced membrane (not sure if that is even the correct terminology). For every two or three packs of Yum Dingers, I would only go through one of these bad boys. Has anybody heard of worms or stick baits like this?


I think most people put an o ring on so you do not rip your worm in half on every fish.


----------



## Jbain8 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes and that's great and has worked well. But this soft plastic had a rubber reinforced membrane (inside of the worm) so even though the worm itself did rip, there was extra protection inside of the worm (what I'm calling a rubber membrane wire, but not really sure what it's called). So it basically accomplishes the same thing as the o-ring. I used the same worm for several fishing trips. I don't have any left so I'm trying to figure out the brand. Of course I threw away the bag.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wacky rigged Senkos are my absolute favorite way to bass fish.


----------



## Unanamous (May 11, 2020)

I'm new to bass fishing and my first rig was a wacky rig. Set it it up for my 8 year old last September...he darn near crapped himself when he pulled this bad boy in. Man, the reaction he had, the excitement, making memories with by kids is what it's about! 

I used PowerBait...been using the wacky rig ever since with various brands.

I wish I knew about the o-rings...now I know. I've been losing the worms almost every time. It's a good trade in my book!

Pay no attention to his shirt...he's up for adoption. Haha


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Any plastic as long as it's green pumpkin!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

